# AKON apologizes



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/13/akon-humpty-dumping/


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 27, 2007)

Woah... she did not look 15. Bah her fault if she lied about her age and let herself get dragged up there. At least there wasn't some nutso lawsuit.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 30, 2007)

she looks older than me, and was dressed like she's older then me as well and i'm nineteen...so if she would have told me she was eighteen, i would have believed it too.

did you see that top she was wearing at FIFTEEN?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 30, 2007)

She also snuck in underage at a club. The place was 18+, I think.

To me, the issue was more like in what world is okay to trash around on stage like that with a stranger, be she 15 or 50?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 30, 2007)

What kind of 15-year old wears something that slutty.


----------



## aziza (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_She also snuck in underage at a club. The place was 18+, I think.

*To me, the issue was more like in what world is okay to trash around on stage like that with a stranger, be she 15 or 50?*_

 
That's really the issue IMO also. To tell you the truth I'm a bit perturbed by all the "OMG! Look at what she was wearing!" comments. Does that excuse his behavior? So I guess she was asking for it, eh? 

BTW ...although they don't exactly parallel, this is the same kind of attitude people harbor toward victims of rape and sexual abuse. Think about it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 1, 2007)

Exactly. We can't continue to blame girls' wardrobes and fast ways and well-developed bodies for some of these actions. To me, that's part of the problem. At some point, there has to be some accountability on the other end.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 1, 2007)

I think it is shocking that a 15 year old is dressed like that. However, I still think it's much more shocking Akon probably did this before a bunch of times with people 18+ and no one had a problem.

I don't like Akon at all (I don't like his music, his idiotic comments about blood diamonds), so maybe I'm biased. However, when I think of artists I like, I still would be pissed off if I heard they did that to me.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_BTW ...although they don't exactly parallel, this is the same kind of attitude people harbor toward victims of rape and sexual abuse. Think about it._

 
they're far from parallel. victims of rape and sexual abuse are exactly that, _victims_ no matter what they dress or act like. 

however, this girl was nobody's victim, and the way she was dressed she was probably one of the more visually pleasing in the audience as far as what the role called for is concerned. him choosing her over the other members of the audience, i'm SURE was because of the way she was dressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





everyone is holding akon solely accountable, which imo is wrong. he had no way of knowing the girl's age, and by the way she was dressed, i can definately see where he would have believed that she was of consenting age. i mean, if you got it, flaunt it...if i had her body, i'd dress that way too. BUT with dressing in such a flashy manner comes territory, and there's alot of things you have to deal with when you dress that way, like men objectifying you in such a way as akon objectified this girl. it isn't RIGHT by any means, but that's society for you. if you're going to dress that way and cross into that kind of territory, you'd better be able to know when to say "no," as she could (and probably should) have done when he asked her up on stage with him.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 1, 2007)

Regardless of her wardrobe, she went to see a SINGER, not a stripper. Why couldn't he just sing his damn song and move on? What he did was not cool, regardless of age or dress.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_That's really the issue IMO also. To tell you the truth I'm a bit perturbed by all the "OMG! Look at what she was wearing!" comments. Does that excuse his behavior? So I guess she was asking for it, eh? 

BTW ...although they don't exactly parallel, this is the same kind of attitude people harbor toward victims of rape and sexual abuse. Think about it._

 
I agree completely with this! However when people question her dress-sense and the fact she was underage in a club it may be less to do with a "blaming the victim" mentality and more to do with the fact that the whole situation could have been easily avoided has she not snuck into the club and had she dressed a bit more modestly.

What Akon does with his fans is really disturbing. I cannot stand him and hate the way he glorifies his criminal past. Stealing cars (or whatever he was thrown in the big house for) is not something to be proud of. I'll get off my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_However when people question her dress-sense and the fact she was underage in a club it may be less to do with a "blaming the victim" mentality and more to do with the fact that the whole situation could have been easily avoided has she not snuck into the club and had she dressed a bit more modestly.

What Akon does with his fans is really disturbing. I cannot stand him and hate the way he glorifies his criminal past. Stealing cars (or whatever he was thrown in the big house for) is not something to be proud of. I'll get off my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now!_

 
you said it! i couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## aziza (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_I agree completely with this! However when people question her dress-sense and the fact she was underage in a club it may be less to do with a "blaming the victim" mentality and more to do with the fact that the whole situation could have been easily avoided has she not snuck into the club and had she dressed a bit more modestly.

What Akon does with his fans is really disturbing. I cannot stand him and hate the way he glorifies his criminal past. Stealing cars (or whatever he was thrown in the big house for) is not something to be proud of. I'll get off my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now!_

 
I agree with you too...it's just that some are glossing over the fact that Akon dry humped a fan on stage. What she was wearing does not validate his actions.  And yes...Akon is disgusting.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I agree with you too...it's just that some are glossing over the fact that Akon dry humped a fan on stage. What she was wearing does not validate his actions.  And yes...Akon is disgusting._

 
it does nothing close to validating what he did, i personally find what he did (and what he usually does) disgusting. i just don't feel that he's 100% at fault, that's all.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't feel like he's at fault for the age thing, but I mean- that video, he was throwing her around like a rag doll. It's not like club humpin' and grindin', which I don't care for myself. I would expect the latter from Akon but not the former, but I'm also not well-versed in what happens his shows. Like if Snoop (trying to think of someone with obvious sexual stuff in the lyrics) asked me on stage, I'd expect like a lap dance, not to be treated like Akon was doing to that girl.


----------

